# Mare close to foaling?



## Luna_tic (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a different mare then the one I've posted about before, I pasture bred her last Feb-April but it obviously didn't happen strangley and she must have been bred through the fencing much later along with my other mare. I've been watching her closely last few days, she looks to be nesting and more agitated. The pics below were from yesterday & today, what do you think?


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like she's elongating nicely. Can we get a picture from the back looking down her sides so we can see how baby is riding, and one from the full side, both down at her level, so we have something to start with as we wait.

I'd say pretty mare, but that would probably be an insult! LOL


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 18, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Looks like she's elongating nicely. Can we get a picture from the back looking down her sides so we can see how baby is riding, and one from the full side, both down at her level, so we have something to start with as we wait.
> 
> I'd say pretty mare, but that would probably be an insult! LOL


Haha  thank you! Very eager for input, want babies!!!



she's a maiden mare, 5 years old, she was very wide and is now very slab sided, pics below. She is confirmed in foal and could not have gotten pregnant after September 30th due to where I moved her, our stallion would have no fence access lol ugh so she's well over 300 days...btw do you think she has a bit more elongating to do?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 18, 2014)

I definitely cant see baby poking out the sides, so she may have dropped. Can you grab a pic of her udder ?

What happened with your other mare ? was she Pregnant ?


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 18, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I definitely cant see baby poking out the sides, so she may have dropped. Can you grab a pic of her udder ?
> 
> What happened with your other mare ? was she Pregnant ?


Hi Ryan, yes both have been confirmed pregnant by a vet, he came out to do our horses teeth and I had him run blood work, it's just the due date that a guessing game lol btw she has a very small utter, my vet said she may not bag until after the birth


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 18, 2014)

Grab an udder pic when you have time , That will give everyone a good indication when she may foal for you


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 19, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Grab an udder pic when you have time , That will give everyone a good indication when she may foal for you


I asked the vet about her utter and he said she may not get a decent utter until during or after foaling though...so I can't really go by that I figured?!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah that's true and very possible with maidens. For your own peace of mind wouldn't hurt to take one, you don't have to share it if you don't want too.

Then you will have a pic to compare too, and will be easy to recognise when you start to see some changes..

Good Luck


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 22, 2014)

I though we were having a baby today. She was pawing, rolling, standing away in a corner, doing the flehmen a lot and licking her lips, kicking her belly, ears back lifting her front feet as well. Two piles of diarrhea, 3 hours later it stopped, what happened ugh


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes they just decide to stop. But, I'd be watching and not take my eyes off her. She may very well go tonight, so be very attentive. Maidens are very hard to predict, because they really don't know what's happening to them. A more experienced brood mare will just get down to business, but these maidens can do this off and on for a couple of days until they are faced with "no choice" and baby decides it's time.

Keep us posted!! Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes good luck sounds like it won't be long . Don't leave her side . Hope all goes well


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 24, 2014)

Still no baby but she's super antsy! Running around in circles today, a little sweat on one shoulder, just looks agitated, really sensitive utters, very small and barely any bagging but their extremely warm today. She's more sensitive about me touching them. She usually doesn't care, in fact she loves an utter rub lol I really think this maiden is foaling without utters?!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 25, 2014)

Best of Luck


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 25, 2014)

So my mare who was very slab sided as you can see in an above post, there's a pic, is looking like this today, WTH is going on? And all this signs of impending birth?????


----------



##  (Aug 25, 2014)

Not to worry. She can roll that baby into position with just a few good rolls.


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 26, 2014)

Another sleepless night, she was pacing kicking her belly, more diarrhea, all night until about 4 am then bam back to "I'm good I can carry this baby another season" lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 27, 2014)

Any news ?? How is she travelling ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 1, 2014)

Any News ??


----------



##  (Sep 1, 2014)




----------

